# K1 - Kaldness Media



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Krakens Aquarium now carrying Kaldness media!

What is K1 Media?
Developed by Professor Halvard Odergard, Kaldness Moving Bed Bio film process has been designed specifically to create the most effective environment for nitrification process to take place. The media is engineered in a wheel shape and is slightly positively buoyant, allowing a small amount of water flow (created by adding air to the process) to circulate the media throughout the vessel.










You can get them at K1 Kaldness Media


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

K1 so yesterday.....

Do you carry the micro one?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

flagtail said:


> K1 so yesterday.....
> 
> Do you carry the micro one?


Okay, I did not specify but this is the Micro one. Not the big ones. Dimensions of the one we carry is 10mm x 7mm which is very small already. Any smaller, users will have a hard time finding a good strainer to use to prevent clogging =]


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Micro one has greater surface area.....

Price?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Micro surface area is around 950? Mine is 850~. You can check pricing on my website. Www.krakensreef.com

Naturally the surface area will not be identical depending on the manufacturer.


----------

